# Tyson precooked chicken



## I Are Baboon (Feb 17, 2005)

This stuff is GREAT in a pinch!  Not the most economical addition to one's diet and not the leanest chicken out there, but $8 for a whole chicken and all you have to do is warm it up.  Not to mention it is VERY tasty.

This stuff has really been great when I don't have time to prepare meals.  One chicken is enough for four lunches.  

Available in your grocery store's meat department.

http://www.tyson.com/Product/ViewProduct.aspx?id=10


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 17, 2005)

$8 for a chicken. That is steep man. For eight dollars I can buy 4 pounds of uncooked skinless boneless chicken breast


----------



## stonesk (Feb 17, 2005)

I just buy in bulk and cook a weeks worth at a time.  The Tyson skinless precooked looks better but prob. cost more


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 17, 2005)

Did you guys miss the "in a pinch" part?  

When I am sitting at my desk at work, I really don't have the option of preparing my own chicken.  You've never run low on food in your 'fridge before?


----------



## Fire_Woman (Feb 17, 2005)

$8?!?! I LOVE Tyson pre-cooked, but a whole chicken is just 
$4.99 here in Texas.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 17, 2005)

I live in an expensive area.  I could go three towns over and this stuff probably sells for $5.  Even the sales in my local grocery store are not as good as other towns, and it's the same damn store.


----------



## Fire_Woman (Feb 17, 2005)

Well that sux. I love Wal-Mart Superstores, but Central Markets have the freshest produce & meats.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 17, 2005)

They have some cooked chickens at the Sams club here for like $5 or $6.  They're delicious and have about 100 grams of protein total.  I get one every now and then.


----------



## NipsMG (Feb 17, 2005)

I just get the precooked chicken strips, which are probably a worse deal than the whole chicken, but in a pinch I can throw a whole bunch in a wrap or a salad, or just eat them right out of the bag.


Too much fat/bones in a full chicken.. I hate picking around bones.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 17, 2005)

I got you all beat.  $3.99


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 17, 2005)

wtf ...I pay like $16 for 1kg


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 17, 2005)

Upon a review of my receipt from last night, I see that I actually paid $6.49 for the chicken, not the previously reported $8.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 17, 2005)

Ohhhh, NOW the real story comes out!


----------



## Navyguy808 (Feb 17, 2005)

tyson sells the single breasts here for $2............40grams/protein, deeeeeelicious too


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

That lasts you four lunches?  I would eat it in one sitting


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 17, 2005)

I can eat 6 chicken breasts in one sitting no prob. Lotta $ good eats get Expensive as balls.


----------



## thajeepster (Feb 17, 2005)

I just bought a package of half breasts, with skin still, so i have a little work to prepare.... but i got 7.5 lbs for 14 bucks...


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 17, 2005)

For me it's not about how much I can eat but more about how much I need to.  So I usually just make it about 40 g protein per meal ;p


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That lasts you four lunches?  I would eat it in one sitting



What Derek said...



			
				derekisdman said:
			
		

> For me it's not about how much I can eat but more about how much I need to.  So I usually just make it about 40 g protein per meal ;p



Sure I could eat the whole thing, but how of that would my body actually absorb?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2005)

Blah....Wuss Just eat the whole thing.

It is just sitting there wanting to be eaten.


----------

